# Game 29: Philadelphia 76ers @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Philadelphia 76ers* 14-13 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 14-14

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Tuesday, December 27, 2005
*TV:* Comcast, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Philadelphia 76ers*






































*Projected Philadelphia 76ers Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 3 Allen Iverson 6-0 165 6/7/75 9 Georgetown 
*SG* - 9 Andre Iguodala 6-6 207 1/28/84 1 Arizona 
*SF* - 26 Kyle Korver 6-6 211 3/17/81 2 Creighton 
*PF* - 4 Chris Webber 6-10 245 3/1/73 12 Michigan 
*C* - 1 Samuel Dalembert 6-11 250 5/10/81 4 Seton Hall

*Philadelphia 76ers Reserves*
12 Kevin Ollie PG 6-2 195 12/27/72 8 Connecticut 
7 John Salmons GF 6-6 207 12/12/79 3 Miami (FL) 
21 Matt Barnes SF 6-7 235 3/9/80 3 UCLA 
42 Shavlik Randolph F 6-10 240 11/24/83 R Duke 
45 Steven Hunter FC 7-0 240 10/31/81 4 DePaul

*Philadelphia 76ers Players Stats:* 










*Philadelphia 76ers Head Coach:*








*Maurice Cheeks*

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 7 Greg Buckner 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Kenyon Martin *questionable* 
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*-----------------------------------------------------------------*​
Nuggets and 76ers fans get in! :clap: :cheers: :biggrin: 

76ers fans you are all more than welcome to post your feelings/thoughts about the game here.

Nuggets now have a 2 game winning streak going. We almost always play better at home. The 76ers are a good team with one great superstar in Allen Iverson. A.I. has the ability to go off for 30-50 points any given night. Andre Miller/A.I. match is going to be key. However I have a feeling we may see more Watson on A.I. 76ers are stong inside with Dalembert and Webber. However if Kenyon is healthy I believe we have the better interior players with Camby/Martin/Elson/Najera. Should be a great battle though. Melo/Korver match up is going to be interesting. I don't see Korver being able to check Melo. We may see the 76ers put Iguodala on Melo.

Good luck 76ers fans and good game. :cheers: 

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

you guys will lose this I hope you guys do. :curse: for beating us yesterday. :curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanx for the invite love the game thread that picture of korver had me str8 crackin up looks like that One eyed dude from the Goonies lol

Good Luck in the game for us we need to get back on track after that last loss


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Thanx for the invite love the game thread that picture of korver had me str8 crackin up looks like that One eyed dude from the Goonies lol
> 
> Good Luck in the game for us we need to get back on track after that last loss


Your welcome, happy someone decided to come by and check out the game thread. Everyone is welcomed to post here!

Good luck to you as well, should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys will lose this I hope you guys do. :curse: for beating us yesterday. :curse:


LOL

Well I don't think we will lose because we beat the Warriors. If we lose it's going to be because of the Answer and his gang. However this is going to be a very compelling game I think. Probably will go down to the wire. Should be fun.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game notes -*

Denver has won five of the past six games against Philadelphia at home .

It will be a game-time decision as to whether Martin will play.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Denver 98
Philadelphia 82


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> Denver 98
> Philadelphia 82


Sixers 108
Nuggets 103


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Calling a huge night for AI, Nuggets win. *crosses fingers*


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> you guys will lose this I hope you guys do. :curse: for beating us yesterday. :curse:


lame. go buy some tissues.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

these refs are killin us right now. i dont know why though.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo is a sick, sick man. 36 points through 3, he's the only one doing anything, and damn is he doing it well. He's hitting from everywhere, period. We should give him the ball at 3/4 court and let him hike it between his legs like a football. It would swish every time. He couldn't buy a call in the first half, so he decided rather than look for fouls he'd just either dunk it or nail a jumper on every play. He's passing better than the 1 assist shows, too. Couple missed open looks, he could easily have 5-6 right now.

The small ball wasn't working, but it's all we can play right now. Fortunately, anything works when you have a player on your team that is literally scoring every time he touches the ball. Holy crap Melo.

EDIT: Ashton Kutcher does not miss.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Few favorite new jokes-

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Carmelo, and he just dropped 45 on you.

Why did the chicken cross the road?
Why?
To watch Melo go nuts on the Sixers.

What's powder blue and white and scores from all over?
Carmelo Anthony.

2 and a half left, Nuggets by 3. C-Webb is playing a lot better than I ever saw him last year. I don't like these refs, call the game the same for everyone, not just the stars. AI slips walking back to the locker room and ends up shooting 2, Najera gets knifed 5 times in the chest and the ref gives that cute little "all ball" hand signal.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what happened to Camby? I didn't get a chance to watch, and am looking at the box score.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Jammed his pinky or something, it was swollen up to about twice its normal size.


This was a heartbreaker. Great effort by Melo, but he still needs to get back on defense, rather than sit there jawing at the refs when they don't give him a call. We were undermanned, and put up a pretty good fight. That's just not a game that you like to lose, regardless.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Sixers 108
> Nuggets 103


I almost had it well at least the Sixers score was right lol
It was a great game tho Melo was on Fire AI jus happened to get the last one
Good luck the rest of the way for yall


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

son of a


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> these refs are killin us right now. i dont know why though.



you shouldn't have beat us thats why the Warriors loss. So refs won't give you a call LOL j/k. :biggrin:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

What an amazing game. Too bad somebody had to lose. Philly is my team, so I'm happy, but Carmelo was a beast tonight and fun to watch. Iverson+Webber just had too much offense for you guys as it was the two of them versus your one guy in Melo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tough one to lose. Missing Camby for the entire 2nd half really hurt. Melo did the scoring tonight to keep us in the game. However it was Najera's heart and hustle that also kept us in the game. The only reason we got any rebounds in the 2nd half was because of him. What a great role player Najera is. Melo was lights out with his jump shot. He kep the Nuggets in that game during the 3rd quarter and gave us a lead going in to the 4th 83-80. Too bad the Sixers snuck out with the win on a Iverson jump shot with 5 seconds left. However thats what the great ones do win at the end, and AI just proved yet again what makes him special. Great game, but I wish we got the W.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This was the the finishing play by A.I. Guy made it stick even with good defense in his face.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Some post-game quotes * -



> "In a nutshell, a great player made a great shot to win the game," Nuggets coach George Karl said. "Their gas was a little fuller than ours at the end. Carmelo Anthony gave us a great game, it just wasn't enough."





> "(Iverson) is a good player and he knocked it down," Miller said. "He went early, but I got a hand up on the shot."





> Anthony got the ensuing inbounds after a timeout and skipped a cross-court pass to Watson, whose 3-pointer at the buzzer glanced off the front of the rim.
> 
> "At the end, I was double-teamed and I knew I wasn't going to get the shot," Anthony said. "We had a chance to win. We had a shot and we missed it. Now we have to get past it and move on."





> Philadelphia capitalized by claiming a 46-35 advantage on the boards and recording 15 blocked shots to Denver's four.
> 
> "Sometimes with our rebounding habits, we rely so much on Marcus Camby that we forget about doing our responsibilities," Karl said of his team's reliance on the league's leading rebounder. "Our intensity was great, but there wasn't a strong focus on rebounding the ball."


http://www.nba.com/games/20051227/PHIDEN/recap.html


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree with Karl somewhat, but when you've got Melo, Najera, and Buckner playing the bottom end of a zone, you can't expect too much out of the rebounding department. I saw C Webb go right up over Buck's back (without touching him), and grab an offensive board last night. Buck had him boxed out and everything, he just wasn't big enough. We had no frontcourt depth, and it killed us. And while we're on the subject, someone should teach Cisco what boxing out is, he may find it useful in the future.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I agree with Karl somewhat, but when you've got Melo, Najera, and Buckner playing the bottom end of a zone, you can't expect too much out of the rebounding department. I saw C Webb go right up over Buck's back (without touching him), and grab an offensive board last night. Buck had him boxed out and everything, he just wasn't big enough. We had no frontcourt depth, and it killed us. And while we're on the subject, someone should teach Cisco what boxing out is, he may find it useful in the future.


I agree we were getting hammered on the boards last night. Besides Melos great scoring night. Najera truly helped us stay in the game with his 10 rebounds. He had several key offensive rebounds for a put back. Or was fouled and made his free throws.


----------

